# The "ugliest" a/c of all times



## ivanotter (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a new one:

The ugliest a/c in your opinion. The one that make your stomack turn.

Never mind functionality or usage. Just plain ugly. Something where you feel the designers turned it into a joke on purpose.

Like my candidate: X-32

I get the feeling the designers did it on purpose. Just to embarras the sales man. Maybe they had a competition to redefine "ugly".

Any other candidates?

Ivan


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2011)

How's this?


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 25, 2011)

yes, that one is bad. 

Combine that look with the Whitley's flight profile, the drooping nose, does not make it much better. It is the prototype as far as I recall it?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2011)

Any aircraft made by Blackburn.

Just to show a few............

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Any aircraft made by Blackburn.



If you include the Buccaneer in that statement then you ought to be hung, drawn and quartered! Pistols at dawn, Sir!!! I demand satisfaction!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2011)

Any blind squirrel can find a nut every now and then. Fact is Blackburn made UGLY planes. But I will satisfy your request sir!.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 25, 2011)

Every second plane the French made in the 1920's and 30's?

Or was it 2 out of 3?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 25, 2011)

9 out of 10 French aircraft were ugly in the 20s and 30s.

Thorlifter,
You coward, bringing out the And those pistol-totin' gophers! Looks like they have sharp, pointy teeth as well! RUN AWAY!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jan 25, 2011)

+2 about the French planes..


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2011)

+3 on the French planes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2011)

There were some real ugly planes out there, but it does seem like the French produced some of the ugliest...

Here's a French machine (roughed up by the Germans during 1940) that has to be a grand-prize winner in the fugly catergory...


----------



## Florence (Jan 26, 2011)

> Here's a French machine (roughed up by the Germans during 1940) that has to be a grand-prize winner in the fugly catergory...



We have a winner! Fugly alright.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure what it is, but it's ugly and looks like French early 1930s

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 26, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Not sure what it is, but it's ugly and looks like French early 1930s



Could be Russian - they did make a few clunkers. Note the different props left and right!


----------



## jamierd (Jan 26, 2011)

i think its a tupelov Tu3. VB was building one for the heavy hitters GB not sure if he finished it or not


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 26, 2011)

Junkers G 38?
Or Japanese Ki 20?


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 26, 2011)

I am terrible convinced it is the famous ANT-20:

Wkipedia:






From Wki:

The ANT-20 was designed by Andrei Tupolev and constructed between July 4, 1933 and April 3, 1934. It was one of two aircraft of its kind ever built by the Soviets. The aircraft was named after Maxim Gorky and dedicated to the 40th anniversary of his literary and public activities.

It was intended for Stalinist propaganda purposes and, therefore, equipped with a powerful radio set called "Voice from the sky" ("Голос с неба", golos s neba), printing machinery, radiostations, photographic laboratory, film projector with sound for showing movies in flight, library etc. For the first time in aviation history, this aircraft was equipped with a ladder, which would fold itself and become a part of the floor.

Also, for the first time in aviation history, the aircraft used not only direct current, but alternating current of 120 volts, as well. The aircraft could be disassembled and transported by railroad if needed. The giant aircraft set a number of carrying capacity world records and is also the subject of a 1934 painting by Vasily Kuptsov, in the collection of the Russian Museum at St. Petersburg


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2011)

Russian's were really trying for a super ugly monster plane, with the design of the ANT-20 and the Kalinin K-7.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't actually find the ANT-20 THAT bad. It's not a good looking airplane, but it's at least kind of streamlined, unlike some of the French ones!


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 26, 2011)

ANT-20 is an odd thing.

The Kalinin K-7 is even more odd. 

PS: The inventor of The Kalinin. Mr. Kalinin, got executed as "enemy of the state" because his invention crashed and killed 14 people.

Now, how is that for incentive for the F-35 project (giggle).

PPS: are the military a/c actually designed? Or do they just get the look because the engineers have hurled the components together?

Was it luck that the F-4 and Super Hornet actually look good?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the art deco look of the airplanes from the 30's that you blokes are badmouthing. I think they are cool looking (except for that French PoS). Like something out of a sci-fi movie. fugly does not always equate to impractical.

Good pics... keep 'em comin'.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 26, 2011)

F-4 F-18 do look good 
Super Bug? Not really.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 27, 2011)

Super Hornet not good looking? huh?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always been of the impression that beauty is as beauty does in the mechanical world. That being said, lets hope Airframes does not find this thread.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is another one:







Wikipedia:

The Tupolev I-12 (also known as ANT-23) was a prototype Soviet fighter aircraft that never reached production. I-12 was of unconventional design with twin booms made of water pipes containing recoilless rifles and two engines in a push-pull configuration. The aircraft first flew in 1931 but did not enter production due to disappointing performance and operational difficulties such as the inability for the pilot to escape the aircraft without hitting the propeller arc behind him. The second prototype, designated ANT-23bis was never completed.[1]


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 27, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I've always been of the impression that beauty is as beauty does in the mechanical world. That being said, lets hope Airframes does not find this thread.


----------



## glennasher (Jan 27, 2011)

The F-35 is no beauty queen, either. The Boeing offering for that model was even worse.


----------



## eljefe (Feb 27, 2020)

My vote goes to the Johns Multiplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 28, 2020)

eljefe said:


> My vote goes to the Johns Multiplane.
> 
> 
> View attachment 571524
> View attachment 571525


Amazingly, it even seemed to fly. This was just the Earth recoiling in horror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2020)

Done. Case closed. Lock the thread.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 28, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 571722
> 
> Done. Case closed. Lock the thread.


NO, just NO, not EVER

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2020)

And Karl will hunt you down !


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Feb 28, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 571722
> 
> Done. Case closed. Lock the thread.


Not even close.

See:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2020)

You guys need to get your eyes checked. I can build a passable EE Lightning from dryer duct and tin snips!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 28, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> Not even close.
> 
> See:
> View attachment 571738




That is a jet, right ?
Where's the intake ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2020)

But Jim, your dryer duct and tin snips "Lightning" wouldn't look as good, or go so ****ing fast !
Now, be a good boy, and repeat after me "Lightning rocks - period !".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2020)

It was wicked fast I will give you that Terry. Perhaps a bit over complicated to fly.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2020)

Nah, just light the fuse, point in the right direction, hang on tight and GO !!!! 
It wasn't nicknamed "Frightening" for nothing, and if you'd seen one take off, climb vertically from wheels up, and then do a stunning display, I'm sure you'd be converted.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 28, 2020)

Saw 11 of 'em take off in series at the Last Lightning show at Binbrook in 1987. Fantastic display by a fantastic aircraft!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 28, 2020)

tyrodtom said:


> That is a jet, right ?
> Where's the intake ??


Wing roots.

It's nickname was probably "Turd," for obvious reasons.


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 28, 2020)

The A-6E (Especially the EA-6B) and the MH-53E never struck me as particularly attractive aircraft on the ground. They did seem to acquire some grace in the air.


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thorlifter said:


> Any aircraft made by Blackburn.


They did have a knack for making some clunky aircraft: I'd say of the designs you showed, if I was to rank them...

Blackburn Blackburn
Blackburn Beverly
Blackburn B.54: The design is somewhat slab-sided, though it's got some rounding to it's overall frame. It looks ugly in the picture because of the opened weapons bay doors.
Blackburn Roc
Blackburn Skua
I wouldn't consider the Firebrand to be ugly, it just looks like many other radial engined naval fighters: I think it's an overweight beast, but not particularly ugly.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 5, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> You coward, bringing out the And those pistol-totin' gophers! Looks like they have sharp, pointy teeth as well! RUN AWAY!!!!


They've probably got bubonic fleas! FLEE!!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 5, 2020)

eljefe said:


> My vote goes to the Johns Multiplane.
> 
> 
> View attachment 571524
> View attachment 571525


We had a device like that in our elementary school playground. I got repeatedly knocked from the top bar to the ground. King of the Hill was a brutal game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 5, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> The A-6E (Especially the EA-6B) and the MH-53E never struck me as particularly attractive aircraft


 The IQ (Intruder Queer); she was really smart and lots of personality, but ugly as sin. Blind date material.


----------



## Tony Kambic (Mar 5, 2020)

Boeing L-15 Scout


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2020)

T Bolt said:


> Not sure what it is, but it's ugly and looks like French early 1930s



The Dyle et Bacalan AB.20Bn.4.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 7, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> The IQ (Intruder Queer); she was really smart and lots of personality, but ugly as sin. Blind date material.


All of those aircraft looked much better inflight than on the ground.


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 24, 2020)

My favorite of the Soviet post-WWII ugly ones. 
Il-40-2.




Even the artist's impression does not help.





Tupolev (allegedly) said after seeing the prototype: "what's in Mikoyan's ass... is in Ilyishin's nostrils".
Reference to Mikoyan was probably because of MiG-19 which was tested in about the same period.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 24, 2020)

Dimlee said:


> My favorite of the Soviet post-WWII ugly ones.
> Il-40-2.
> View attachment 574720
> 
> ...


An F84F with elephantiasis!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks like some kind of Alien from Star Trek


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2020)

Seriously? Guys, why is this thread still open? I told you already: EE Lightning


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Seriously? Guys, why is this thread still open? I told you already: EE Lightning



Ok, who let Capt. Vick out of the naughty corner. GET BACK IN THERE....NOW!!!!! And this time, STAY THERE!!!! And wear that pointy hat with a big "D" on it!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> EE Lightning



The prototype (WG760), did not look good from the front....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, otherwise, you'll be seeing this - fully lit !


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2020)

Graeme said:


> The prototype (WG760), did not look good from the front....



Don't disagree. But the ugliest aircraft ever? Perish the thought!!!

This beast doesn't look good from ANY angle:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2020)

But he's so happy!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 24, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> But he's so happy!



That's 'cos they don't have any mirrors in that museum!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> But the ugliest aircraft ever? Perish the thought!!!



Never would make such a suggestion Mark! 
Just making note of unfortunate looking nostrils.
Another was the Dupont prototype...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Graeme said:


> The prototype (WG760), did not look good from the front....
> 
> View attachment 574728


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 24, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Don't disagree. But the ugliest aircraft ever? Perish the thought!!!
> 
> This beast doesn't look good from ANY angle:
> View attachment 574730


That was not an airplane that one would relish having to mess with the launchbar while on the Cat.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 24, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> View attachment 574741


Suks2BU!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Supermarine PB3IE 'Nighthawk'.
Source: Interweb

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (May 24, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 582776
> 
> 
> Supermarine PB3IE 'Nighthawk'.
> Source: Interweb



British Aerocraft Industry Takes Early Lead in Contest for the World's Most Unprepossessing Aircraft.​
While France and the United States had heavier-than-air aeroplanes roaring aloft some years before the Sceptred Isle, British industry rose to than challenge to create a uniquely British advance on the practice of flight. Noel Pemberton-Billing designed the Nighthawk, a tetraplane with such advanced features as electric lighting, provided by an engine driven generator. With this aeroplane, not only does British industry claim the position of the most innovative and advanced aeroplane to fly, but the most unprepossessing. French designer, Jean-Claude Viakuirado-Kaŭzas-Freŝojn, Dipl. Ing., École latérale d'ingénierie des nouveautés, has said this will not stand, and France, with the assistance of the Académie de Peinture et de Sculpture, will rise to the challenge of extreme aesthetics in aeroplanes, and prevail in this regard, as it has at sea.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tengu1979 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sorry if that offends someone but I always thought Fairey Gannet extremely ugly,

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2020)

I do not think anyone will disagree with you.


----------



## RW Mk. III (Jun 5, 2020)

This is going to bring down all heck on me. But I think the Avenger is awful looking. All the ratios seem wrong. Looks like an overweight duck from some angles on its landing gear.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2020)

The Avenger and Gannet were _*designed*_ to be ugly. They were intended to scare the s**t out of submarine crews !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 5, 2020)

It's kind of interesting how something as ugly as that came from a company that produced something as beautiful as the Spitfire


----------



## pbehn (Jun 5, 2020)

tengu1979 said:


> Sorry if that offends someone but I always thought Fairey Gannet extremely ugly,
> View attachment 584108


Most people are surprised that it is an aircraft that flew, it always looks to me as if it was the winning design in a follow on to "Thomas the Tank Engine" but involving aircraft.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jun 5, 2020)

tengu1979 said:


> Sorry if that offends someone but I always thought Fairey Gannet extremely ugly,
> View attachment 584108


Does look ugly but rugged..


----------



## tengu1979 (Jun 6, 2020)

Torch said:


> Does look ugly but rugged..


It is rugged. Was a decent anti sub aircraft as well but not exactly a looker what was a theme of this post.


----------



## spicmart (Jul 23, 2020)

The hunchback Hawker Hurricane has to be a contender in every "ugliest airplane" contest.

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jul 23, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Don't disagree. But the ugliest aircraft ever? Perish the thought!!!
> 
> This beast doesn't look good from ANY angle:
> View attachment 574730


All Lockheed Martin had to do is show this aircraft painted like a Blue Angel and Boeing would have lost the Navy vote.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 23, 2020)

spicmart said:


> The hunchback Hawker Hurricane has to be a contender in every "ugliest airplane" contest.


Sacrilege

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 23, 2020)

spicmart said:


> The hunchback Hawker Hurricane has to be a contender in every "ugliest airplane" contest.


Being Audrey Hepburns slightly less attractive sister doesn't mean you are a hunchback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 23, 2020)

pbehn said:


> Being Audrey Hepburns slightly less attractive sister doesn't mean you are a hunchback.


No points for second place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2020)

spicmart said:


> The hunchback Hawker Hurricane has to be a contender in every "ugliest airplane" contest.


Now, now, guys - everyone's entitled to their own opinion.

Even if it's wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jul 23, 2020)

Airframes said:


> The Avenger and Gannet were _*designed*_ to be ugly. They were intended to scare the s**t out of submarine crews !



The Gannet looks like a fat fish. 
Intimidating is something else.


----------



## spicmart (Jul 23, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> Sacrilege



Being a (British) war icon doesn't take away any of its ugliness. That's really the only reason its aesthetics are hold dear. Agree?


----------



## Dimlee (Jul 25, 2020)

spicmart said:


> Being a (British) war icon doesn't take away any of its ugliness. That's really the only reason its aesthetics are hold dear. Agree?



Persistent sacrilege. 
Holy Inquisition should be informed immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 25, 2020)

spicmart said:


> Being a (British) war icon doesn't take away any of its ugliness. That's really the only reason its aesthetics are hold dear. Agree?


At the time the Hurricane first flew it heralded in the monoplane fighter with the Bf 109, British audiences loved it until the upstart Spitfire stole every show. In a field crowded with the Stirling, Halifax, Hampden and Whitley you choose the Lancaster as ugly? I bet you were a popular friend in discos.


----------



## Elmas (Jul 25, 2020)

they did even a kit from it!


----------



## John D. Voss (Jul 30, 2020)

Most any Blohm and Voss product...maybe the BV-141 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2020)

John D. Voss said:


> Most any Blohm and Voss product...maybe the BV-141 ?


The BV222 was a good looking design from Blohm und Voss.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 30, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> The BV222 was a good looking design from Blohm und Voss.


Exception that proves the rule.

BuV had some truly bizarre designs. The Bv141 doesn't even get into the top 10.


----------



## Mad Dog (Aug 1, 2020)

ivanotter said:


> Here is a new one:
> 
> The ugliest a/c in your opinion. The one that make your stomack turn.
> 
> ...



The French bomber designs took the prize in the '30s! I'll start with the Loire et Oliver 300: 





Then we have the Potez 54:





And the Bloch MB-200:





And finish with the fugly Breguet 410:


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2020)

Mad Dog said:


> The French bomber designs took the prize in the '30s! I'll start with the Loire et Oliver 300:
> View attachment 590402
> 
> 
> ...


all looking great. Don’t know what’s wrong with it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PlasticHero (Aug 18, 2020)

I have always felt the Buchon looked waaaay off; even though it was made from 2 good looking planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2020)

PlasticHero said:


> have always felt the Buchon looked waaaay off; even though it was made from 2 good looking planes.



Dunno...




1507 Flying Legends Buchons




DSC_8327




DSC_5492




DSC_6139




Buchon take off

I kinda like 'em.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2020)

Dunno, Grant - the HA.1112 just looks "off".
The Bf109 is supposed to have that sleek nose and the Buchon's nose makes a Tiffy look sleek in comparison.

Hispano should have stayed with the HA.1109, methinks...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 19, 2020)

From most angles a Buchon looks kinda like a Spitfire with cellulitis. Somehow just not sexy looking with that jowly face.


----------



## Elmas (Aug 19, 2020)

Mad Dog said:


> The French bomber designs took the prize in the '30s! I'll start with the Loire et Oliver 300:
> View attachment 590402
> 
> 
> ...



To choose the ugliest between one of them?
_"Vaste programme"_ the General Charles De Gaulle would have said...


----------



## PlasticHero (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm sorry but all I can see is this...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

